# Which atv/utv?



## Jaynen (Jun 28, 2009)

Im looking at getting an atv/utv that has 4 seats and a heated cab. Ill be putting a small straight blade plow on it as well. What are my options for manufactures and models. Anything that stand out above the rest? I really want a mini truck or kei truck from japan but they gotta be 15 years old which probably means headaches and a full rebuild to ensure reliability.


----------



## snoboss (Oct 19, 2012)

*John Deere Gator 825i*

I have a gator 825i with all options very spendy. tough unit tho. The only way to get a better cab and more creature comfort is with a toolcat. spendy times 2. as far as a 4 seater enclosed cab that may be aftermarket add on.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

https://www.kubota.com/product/utilityVehicles/RTV1140/RTV1140.aspx

If you want a true work vehicle that can play a bit, the RTV is the best machine oot there.

The Gator is more of a play vehicle that can work.

And other than the Workman, I believe the rest are belt drive.


----------



## snoboss (Oct 19, 2012)

*kubota vrs gator*

My brother has the rtv full cab air conditioning (very nice) . diesel is good on fuel. cab visibility is way better on the gator imo. problem is if it looks at a mud hole it tends to stay there. My gator is used in heavy wet rutted clay hauling full loads of firewood and keeps going. rtv with hydro is more suited for plowing for changing direction often. I would say the Kubota diesel is way better engine than the cherry Chinese engine all across the board. every time I get into the gator I am one step in front of the chinese. ussmileyflag


----------



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

How important is cab noise to you? I know some of these can be very loud inside with an enclosed cab. The newer Rangers & Gators seem to have quieter engines and you can hold a conversation without yelling, I've never rode in a Kabota. I've got an old Arctic Cat, it's held up well to abuse but is VERY loud with a full cab. It's a 2 seater with the engine right in the middle.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

What are the other use's for the UTV?

is this going on trails as well?

Id say Polaris Ranger but that's my thoughts from the hip!


----------



## Jaynen (Jun 28, 2009)

Just work no play. Never really thought of cab noise but quiter the better and would like to be able to talk. Ground speed is kind of the big thing for me. I think the rtv was around 40kph but they seem slower than that. I take it all the suggestions so far are 2 seaters not 4 seaters?


----------



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

Jaynen;2136300 said:


> Just work no play. Never really thought of cab noise but quiter the better and would like to be able to talk. Ground speed is kind of the big thing for me. I think the rtv was around 40kph but they seem slower than that. I take it all the suggestions so far are 2 seaters not 4 seaters?


A friend of mine traded his 2014 Ranger Crew for a 2015 two seater and now wishes he would have kept the crew. Lots more room and quieter.


----------

